# HILFE!! Fehler beim Speichern



## jay79 (20. April 2007)

Hallo, hab ein riesen Problem das ich leider alleine nicht lösen kann (
Bin jetzt Neueinsteiger in Illustrator CS2 und arbeite seit einem Jahr in Photoshop CS2Nun zu meinem Problem, wenn ich in Illustrator ein freigestellltes Bild öffne(vorher in photoshop freigestellt) und dann interaktiv abpause also das Bild vektorisiere, kann ich dann diese vektorisierte Datei so abspeichern, das wenn ich sie wieder in Photoshop öffne die Datei
auf einen transparenten Hintergrund liegt und nicht wie bei mir diese Datei dann auf einem weißen Hintergrund..somit müßte ich diese Datei wieder extrahieren...kennt da einer eine Lösung? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Danke im Vorraus

Jay


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2007)

Einfach copy+paste verwenden. Wie speicherst du den die Datei für den Import in Photoshop?

Gruß


----------



## jay79 (21. April 2007)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

wie meinst das mit Copy Paste? Wäre da auch ein weißer hintergrund mitgespeichert?
Also nachdem ich die Datei interaktiv abpause, gehe ich auf "save as" und speichere sie als EPS ab und wenn ich dann diese Datei in Photoshop öffne ist die abgepauste Datei auf  einem weißen hintergrund,also wenn ich sie in ein anderes Bild verschiebe, verschiebts komplett den weißen Hintergrund auch mit, voll zum koten das bedeuted für mich wieder extrahieren (

Ich mache doch garantiert irgendwas falsch


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2007)

mit Copy and Paste meine ich strg+c und strg+v falls du einen pC verwendest ansonsten halt mit der Apfeltaste anstadt STRG.
Falls du es mit dem Speichern als machen willst kannst du in PS auch eine Illustratordatei oder eine PDf direkt öffnen. Die Illustratordatei wird über den PDF import geöffnet werden.

Vielee Grüße


----------

